# Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus



## Charly313 (9. Juni 2012)

*Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

Hallo Com,

ich brauche hilfe bei der meiner Case Belüftung! ich habe es wie folgt geplant:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Legende:

Blau: kalte Luft
Rot: warme Luft
Grün: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner

Gibt es Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Insgesamt habe ich 5 Lüfter zur verfügung!

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## coroc (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

Das Netzteil saugt durch den Boden an?


----------



## Charly313 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

Ja genau!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

Das sieht gut aus. Eine bessere Belüftung gibt es nicht. Höchstens vielleicht vorne nicht nur einen, sondern 2.


----------



## Charly313 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

Das geht beim Z9 leider nicht! Außerdem habe ich vorne noch ne Aerocool Touch 2000!


----------



## coroc (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

Vorne 2 im Boden einen, die saugen rein und oben und hinten saugebn raus, besser kann mans nicht machen


----------



## Charly313 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*



coroc schrieb:


> Vorne 2 im Boden einen, die saugen rein und oben und hinten saugebn raus, besser kann mans nicht machen


 Außerdem ist der Festplattenkäfig noch ausgebaut worden!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*



Charly313 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist der Festplattenkäfig noch ausgebaut worden!


 
Ein 6. Lüfter würde vielleicht 1 Grad Unterschied bringen. Das sieht so schon super aus.


----------



## coroc (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

Das heißt du hast dien HDD im 5.25 Zoll Käfig?

Schon mal an entkoppeln gedacht?


----------



## Charly313 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*



coroc schrieb:


> Das heißt du hast dien HDD im 5.25 Zoll Käfig?
> 
> Schon mal an entkoppeln gedacht?


 
Die habe ich im mitgeliefertem Einschub entkoppelt!


----------



## coroc (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

Oh, ich hab à la Softy entkoppelt...Klappt wunderbar


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

Es wäre schön zu wissen, welche Komponeten du darin verbauen möchtest.

Gruß


----------



## Charly313 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

Steht alles in meinem Profil!


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

Fünf Lüfter einzubauen ist völlig übertrieben.
Den Bodenlüfter kannst du weglassen, da die Leitungen vom Netzteil im Wege sind. Der Lüfter im Seitenteil hat keine Staubfilter, stört den Airflow und bläst nur Staub rein, weglassen.
Außerdem steuert deine Lüftersteuerung nur zwei der vier beiliegenden Lüfter direkt an. Die anderen mußte am NT anschließen.

Gruß


----------



## Charly313 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Fünf Lüfter einzubauen ist völlig übertrieben.
> Den Bodenlüfter kannst du weglassen, da die Leitungen vom Netzteil im Wege sind. Der Lüfter im Seitenteil hat keine Staubfilter, stört den Airflow und bläst nur Staub rein, weglassen.
> Außerdem steuert deine Lüftersteuerung nur zwei der vier beiliegenden Lüfter direkt an. Die anderen mußte am NT anschließen.
> 
> Gruß


 1. Im Seitenteil habe ich keine!

2. Der Lüfter im Boden wird keines wegs von kabeln überdeckt!

3. Ich habe auch noch interne Mainboardanschlüsse für Lüfter!


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

Für weiterführende Informationen bitte dieses Test: Zalmans Budget-Gehäuse Z9 Plus - günstig und gut? lesen.

Gruß


----------



## Anpollo (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

Wenn der Lüfter im Boden nicht von Kabeln überdeckt wird, kann der schon noch einiges an °C bringen..2 Lüfter, die reinblasen und 3, welche rausblasen steht auch in einem guten Verhältnis..also passt es! Airflow sieht auch super aus..also ich würde es genauso einbauen, wie du es vor hast..
mfg


----------



## Charly313 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

Ich habe alles nur gereinigt! Ich habe nurnoch vor mein Belüftungskonzept zuüberdenken! Die HW war schon mal drin! Den Lüfter im Seitenteil habe ich direkt woanders hin gesetzt!


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

Grundsätzlich ist das völlig ok. Wenn du deine Hardware nicht bis zum Anschlag übertaktest entsteht auch nicht soviel Abwärme.
Deswegen reicht einer vorne und einer hinten.

Gruß


----------



## Charly313 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist das völlig ok. Wenn du deine Hardware nicht bis zum Anschlag übertaktest entsteht auch nicht soviel Abwärme.
> Deswegen reicht einer vorne und einer hinten.
> 
> Gruß


 
Wenn du wüsstest! Bei mir sind 4,5Ghz normal und 4,8Ghz zum Benchen! Sobald mein K2 kommt auch 5Ghz und mehr!


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

Konnte ja nicht wissen, dass du Hardcore-OC betreibst. Dann ist deine Idee .

Gruß


----------



## Charly313 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

Vielen Dank an alle die mir geholfen haben!

Die bekommen auch ein Keks!

*keksgeb*


----------



## Fischer995 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

Belüftung passt hervorragend  Und für dein OC vorhaben volkommen ausreichend.
Gruß


----------



## Cuddleman (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

Die angestrebte Variante ist soweit in Ordnung, nur sieh zu, das du unter vollster Belastung 25% mehr raus bläst als hinein. 

Ich würde, aus Ermangelung eines oberen Frontlüfters, den von der Seitenwand im Bereich über der Grafikkarte einsetzen, auch wenn eventuell fehlende Befestigungslöcher nicht verfügbar sind. 

Der Frontlüfterluftstrom unterhalb, stößt sich am Festplattenkäfig und der im Boden, kann, muß aber nicht reichen 8Abstand vom Fußboden zum Lüfter und die raumteilende Grafikkarte sind hier eher hinderlich), gerade wenn der CPU-Kühler und das MB eine optimale Umgebungstemperatur brauchen, zumal beim Übertakten entsprechend Verlustleistung meist erzeugt wird. 

Die Grafikkarte aus deinem Profil dürfte hier nicht die Haupterwärmungsquelle sein.

Eine Lüftersteuerung wäre noch optimal, um die einzelnen Lüfter entsprechend abzustimmen.


----------



## Charly313 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

@Cuddleman. Ließ doch mal den Thread von vorne bis hinten da werden alle deine Bedenken geklärt und schau nochmal in meinem Profil nach meinem Sys! Ich habe keine Raumteilende Graka!


----------



## Cuddleman (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

Ich bin kein Schnellschreiber und während ich noch schreibe hat sich einiges inzwischen aktualisiert.

Das du keine raumteilende Grafikkarte besitzt konnte ich nicht genau wissen, weil ich die Gehäuseinnenmaße und Grafikkartenlänge/Höhe nicht weiter recherchiert habe. Sollte sich dann eine Grafikkarte mit 25-30 cm Länge ansiedeln, trifft der Punkt schon eher zu, na ja. 

Was soll's, ich wünsch dir bestes Gelingen beim bewerkstelligen und beim benchen.


----------



## schirocco (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*

ich hab die Lüfteraufteilung genauso, nur das NT hab ich auch von innen saugend aus 2 Gründen:
- fehlender Staubfilter 
- NT kollidiert mit dem Bodenlüfter

Der Seitenlüfter sorgt eh nur für Verwirbelungen, daher hab ich den auch weggelassen.

Ein Problem hab ich aber mit der eingebauten Lüftersteuerung. Ich hab da 2 140mm von NB dran, die kann ich entweder auf vollen Touren, etwas langsamer mit klackern oder garnicht laufen lassen. Gibt's da irgend einen Trick, dass ich die leise bekomme?


----------



## Charly313 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*



schirocco schrieb:


> ich hab die Lüfteraufteilung genauso, nur das NT hab ich auch von innen saugend aus 2 Gründen:
> - fehlender Staubfilter
> - NT kollidiert mit dem Bodenlüfter
> 
> ...


 
Soviel ich weiß musst du NB Lüfter einlaufen lassen!  Mach doch nen neuen Thread auf denn ich kann dir nicht helfen!


----------



## Cuddleman (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Belüftug Zalman Z9 Plus*



schirocco schrieb:


> ich hab die Lüfteraufteilung genauso, nur das NT hab ich auch von innen saugend aus 2 Gründen:
> - fehlender Staubfilter
> - NT kollidiert mit dem Bodenlüfter
> 
> ...


 
Eine seltsame Regelung. Klingt nach Onboardregelung von MB. Siehe mal im Handbuch unter Seite 68 nach, dort kannst du zwischen Fullspeed bis Manual wählen.

Einige MB's haben Probleme, wenn man an 4 Pin-Lüfteranschlüße nur einen 3 Pin-Lüfter anschließt. Hier gilt meist, das man besser einen 4 Pin-PWM Lüfter dort verwendet.

Die MB-Regelkurven können auch mit der minimalen Anlaufspannung kollidieren, wenn diese am Lüfter zu hoch ist (NB XK2 hat 4,5V).

Das mit dem Seitenlüfter ist schon sinnvoll! 

Der Frontlüfter bläst im Zalman Z9 Plus (auch andere Gehäuse betreffend) als erstes den Festplattenkäfig an, wodurch eine starke Verwirbelung entsteht und diese wird noch zusätzlich durch eventuell eingebaute HDD's erwärmt. Hinzu kommt die Grafikkarte die, je nach Design und Bestückung, mehr oder weniger Wärme nach oben drückt, wobei noch die direkte Abgabe von richtg viel Wärme an der Grafikkartenrückseite hinzukommt. (bei Charly 313 ist die Grafikkarte noch nicht so beeinflußend, noch nicht!) Ein Bodenlüfter bläst ebenfalls meist diese Wärmequellen an und bringt dadurch auch vorgewärmte Luft nach oben. 
Ein über dem Grafikkartenniveau montierter Seitenwandlüfter (Z9 Plus hat Montagelöcher) bewirkt eine Verbesserung der Kühlluft für MB und CPU, weil er keine im Gehäuse vorgewärmte Luft einbringt. Natürlich sollte man schon ein wenig experimentieren, wie man jeden einzelnen verwendeten Lüfter optimal unter Vollast laufen läßt, da man auch leicht das Gegenteil bewirken kann. Dazu ist am besten eine separte Lüftersteuerung mit ausreichend Anschlüßen zu verwenden. Ideal wäre eine, die auch gleichzeitig Drehzahlwerte und Temperaturen ausgibt z.B. Zalman ZM-MFC2 oder MFC3.
Jedes Gehäuse mit entsprechend verwendeter Hardware und gewählten Lüftern, sollte man zum Optimum hin einregulieren, was für heiße Sommertage dann ein Segen ist! 

(z.B.: MSI Afterburner, Speedfan, SIW, und MB-Tools sind dazu kostenlose Helferlein zur Temperaturanalyse)


----------

